# EOS Announcements in January?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 4, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/eos-announcements-in-january/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/eos-announcements-in-january/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/eos-announcements-in-january/"></a></div>
<strong>Lenses

</strong>We were told that <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/ef-35-f1-4l-ii-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-on-january-3-2012-cr2/">we’d see a 24-70 f/2.8L II and 35 f/1.4L II announced on January 3, 2012</a>. That date has come and gone with no announcement of such products.</p>
<p>The same source says they are still coming, and was surprised that they weren’t announced. Sometime after CES is the latest information I have.</p>
<p>Don’t forget we were also told about a 70-200 f/4L IS II <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/an-ef-70-200-f4l-is-ii-in-mid-january-cr1/">being announced</a> in the mid January.</p>
<p><strong>EOS DSLRs

</strong>There have been a few things coming in about a possible DSLR announcement in January 2012. Canon has no real interest in CES/PMA as far as EOS goes, since in their own words; it’s a “consumer” show. “L” lenses and high end DSLRs don’t fit that category.</p>
<p>What DSLR? I can’t say at the moment, all I can gather is it won’t be a large megapixel camera, i.e. 30+ mp.</p>
<p>I guess Nikon will have the DSLR spotlight during CES.</p>
<p><strong>B&H Lens Sale Continues

</strong>B&H’s Canon lens sale continues. Free shipping in the USA is still going strong.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Camera+Mount+Type_Nikon/ci/274/mnp/0/mxp/2000/N/4294560119+35+30+11+4291570227+/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Visit The B&H Canon Lens Sale</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## traveller (Jan 4, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> There have been a few things coming in about a possible DSLR announcement in January 2012. Canon has no real interest in CES/PMA as far as EOS goes, since in their own words; it’s a “consumer” show. “L” lenses and high end DSLRs don’t fit that category.



Hmm, so integrating PMA into CES hasn't resurrected it as a serious show then? 



Canon Rumors said:


> What DSLR? I can’t say at the moment, all I can gather is it won’t be a large megapixel camera, i.e. 30+ mp.



I thought that it was Keith Cooper that was backing the lower resolution camera and your bets _were_ on 30+MP? ;D



Canon Rumors said:


> I guess Nikon will have the DSLR spotlight during CES.



This is the reason that I don't think we'll see a major DSLR announcement from Canon at CES, it would be drowned out by the hype from the D4.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 4, 2012)

I notice several of the lenses on sale at B&H are now carrying a Feb. 4 date for the offer to expire. Wondering if this is an official extension of the Canon rebates?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 5, 2012)

traveller said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > There have been a few things coming in about a possible DSLR announcement in January 2012. Canon has no real interest in CES/PMA as far as EOS goes, since in their own words; it’s a “consumer” show. “L” lenses and high end DSLRs don’t fit that category.
> ...



I dunno a 5D3 out of left field would steal plenty of thunder from the D4


----------



## 00Q (Jan 5, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/eos-announcements-in-january/\"></glusone></div><div id=\"fb_share_1\" style=\"float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;\"><a name=\"fb_share\" type=\"box_count\" share_url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/eos-announcements-in-january/\" href=\"http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php\">Share</a></div><div><script src=\"http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share\" type=\"text/javascript\"></script></div><div class=\"tweetmeme_button\" style=\"float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;\"><a class=\"tm_button\" rel=\"&style=normal&b=2\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/eos-announcements-in-january/\"></a></div>
> <strong>Lenses
> 
> </strong>We were told that <a href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/ef-35-f1-4l-ii-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-on-january-3-2012-cr2/\">we’d see a 24-70 f/2.8L II and 35 f/1.4L II announced on January 3, 2012</a>. That date has come and gone with no announcement of such products.</p>
> ...



So who is this source and how trust worthy is this guy? beware, rant is about to start** I am sick of following this forum and getting excited about lens announcement. That I no longer have more than 50% trust of things being said on this forum when it is CR2. I sold my beloved 24-70 (at a decent price) hoping to get a mkII version this january. Looks like it wont come out for ages and I will have to buy one back before I start travelling.....rant finished **


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 5, 2012)

umm no one is making you follow the site, and it is titled canon rumors, not canon absolute facts that can be found at www.canon.com . Making decisions based on rumors is like punting on the stock market or like putting it all on red, it might work out for you but it could just as likely blow up in your face. Take it for what it is and chill out.


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 5, 2012)

00Q said:


> I sold my beloved 24-70 (at a decent price) hoping to get a mkII version this january.


Umm... I'm not even going to sell my beloved lenses on a CR3 unless I have a backup option. Heck, I won't even sell on an official Canon announcement! How long ago did we see press releases on the 500/f4 v2? What about the 200-400/f4? It's been AGES and that's straight from the horse's mouth. I'm not selling anything until I see the little tag that says B&H has it in stock!!!


----------



## bertoli (Jan 5, 2012)

I would bet in a new entry-level DSLR being anounced after CES, probably end of january/beginning of february. 
These cameras are usually released in a 1-year timeframe, so, it's reasonable we're seeing a 600D/T3i sucessor soon.


----------



## 00Q (Jan 5, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> 00Q said:
> 
> 
> > I sold my beloved 24-70 (at a decent price) hoping to get a mkII version this january.
> ...



Absolutely. Lesson learnt for me. As a note to everyone else reading this, this forum is only for fun. For people to fantasise about their beloved lenses and make/create a false sense of reality. ( its like wishing your favourite actress/porn star/wife to have bigger boobs/bum). 

two feet on the ground. if you have lenses u need, use it. dont sell it. this forum doesnt keep you any step ahead of an avergae joe who doesnt follow this site. we are just procrasatinating reading all of this.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> 00Q said:
> 
> 
> > I sold my beloved 24-70 (at a decent price) hoping to get a mkII version this january.
> ...



Smart. I'm in the habit of not selling anything before someone has tested the lens and I see real full size photos. Although Canon's MTF charts are pretty accurate of late. 

There is a huge fire under Canon's ass rigth now with the pictures of the D800 and specs in the wild. If I had to guess, they were prepared to release a 5D successor with the same sensor as the 1Dx and have had to redirect very quickly to match the D800. Hell, following all the rumor chatter, I wouldn't even be surprised if the 1Dx were ready to go sooner and Canon delayed in exchange for a delay of the D800 for Nikon's part. 

I've said it before, but I personally will not be happy till Canon releases a high mp, clean 6400 iso camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2012)

Justin said:


> Although Canon's MTF charts are pretty accurate of late.



Accurate compared to what?  

First off, they are theoretical MTF curves, calculated by computer algorithms using the design parameters for the lens. They are _not_ empirically measured using actual production copies of the lens. In one way, that's a good thing, because the theoretical curves ignore QC and copy variation. But they aren't telling you much about real-world performance. FWIW, Nikon's MTF curves are also theoretical, but without knowing the algorithms used to generate them, it's meaningless to compare Canon's vs. Nikon's MTF curves. Zeiss' MTF curves, on the other hand, are real data generated from empirical measurements of actual lenses. So, the Canon curves are useful for comparing one Canon lens to another, and that's about it.

Second, and perhaps more importantly, Canon's theoretical MTF curves are scaled in line pairs/millimeter (lp/mm) - a useful measure for film, but a more appropriate measurement for dSLRs is line widths/picture height (LW/PH) since it takes sensor characteristics into account. The fine resolution information (the thin lines on Canon's charts) represents the theoretical data at 30 lp/mm - when you convert that into dSLR relevance, it's 1440 LW/PH. That value is far lower than the resolution of which modern sensors are capable - the Canon 5DII and Nikon D3X can resolve over 3500 LW/PH. 

So, current cameras can outresolve the theoretical curves. What does that mean in practice? When you look at something like the MTF curves for the 400mm f/2.8L IS II, you see that the MTF takes a hit with an extender, but it appears there's not really that much of a difference between the 1.4x III and the 2x III in terms of their _theoretical_ effect on performance. But when you look at a real comparison between those two conditions using a 21 MP sensor, the IQ hit is bigger than those theoretical curves suggest, because the higher resolution of the sensors is exposing a weakness that the theoretical curves don't show.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Although Canon's MTF charts are pretty accurate of late.
> ...



Fair question and appreciate the summary.

I only meant that they have lived up to the expectations in real world use in my experience, which btw, does not include a 400 IS II with teleconverters attached. One can dream.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> First off, they are theoretical MTF curves....



Thanks for the detailed information, very interesting.


----------

